# UK registered cars in Spain



## kirchele (May 11, 2010)

I am driving a UK registered car here in Spain and the UK insurance is about to run out. Because I am now living here I need to reinsure it from Spain. Can anyone recommend a company that insures UK registered cars? Also, can anyone tell me if I can keep my no claims bonus which is currently 9 years as I don't want to lose it if possible. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kirchele said:


> I am driving a UK registered car here in Spain and the UK insurance is about to run out. Because I am now living here I need to reinsure it from Spain. Can anyone recommend a company that insures UK registered cars? Also, can anyone tell me if I can keep my no claims bonus which is currently 9 years as I don't want to lose it if possible. Thanks



You should either matriculate it or sell it and buy a spanish one 

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.......... if you're really bored, you could have a look at this rather long and arduous thread lol, it gets a little fractious in places!!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-cars-spain.html?highlight=British+cars+spain

Jo xxx


----------

